# Cummins 500



## cummins-guy (Jul 19, 2014)

Hello all, I am a relatively new member here, but I have been browsing this site for a week or two now. I am in search of plans for a miniature Cummins 500, as i plan to build a miniature tractor trailer. Help appreciated!!

Sam


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 20, 2014)

what can I say Sam but an admirable goal. 
first of all tell us a bit about yourself your experience and your shop. 


For such a project you may have to make a plane set based on the real thing or full sized prints if you can find them . 
Tin


----------



## johnny1320 (Jul 21, 2014)

May I ask What is a cummins 500?


----------



## Cogsy (Jul 21, 2014)

Its a large inline diesel engine found in large trucks.


----------



## johnny1320 (Jul 21, 2014)

Cogsy said:


> Its a large inline diesel engine found in large trucks.


 
Cogsy, there is no Cummins engine that is a model 500, 500 is the Hp designation, so that being said you can get an 855, N14, L10, M11, ISM, ISX, and so on. 
I am a certifed Cummins tech, people tend to use the Hp as the model but this is incorrect


----------



## SixSixSevenSeven (Jul 21, 2014)

johnny1320 said:


> May I ask What is a cummins 500?



Big inline 6 turbo-diesel
http://cumminsengines.com/uploads/docs/4971109.pdf



Realistically you wont find plans for the full size engine let alone a model one. Best bet would probably be to design your own inline 6 for the application at hand. Engines don't perfectly scale in size all the time, certainly not with a size change this drastic. There would be no guarantee that the cummins when scaled to the size you need would even function. I certainly haven't seen any turbochargers actually functioning at this size so there is 1 modification that needs making right away.
Now right now I have zero machining experience (well, unless you count loading an industrial CNC mill that had already been setup for me) so my advice won't necessarily be the best advice on offer here, but if it was me I'd be going for a plain 4 stroke gasoline/petrol engine. Or if actual power is required then maybe a uniflow 2 stroke with blower.






Certainly no beginners project.
I do personally have my own engine I'd like to some day work towards. Need to get a workshop then practise my machining skills and then work through a few smaller engine projects before tackling my 6 cylinder monster.


----------



## johnny1320 (Jul 21, 2014)

SixSixSevenSeven said:


> Big inline 6 turbo-diesel
> http://cumminsengines.com/uploads/docs/4971109.pdf
> 
> 
> ...


 
there is no Cummins engine that is a model 500, 500 is the Hp designation, so that being said you can get an 855, N14, L10, M11, ISM, ISX, and so on. 
I am a certifed Cummins tech, people tend to use the Hp as the model but this is incorrect


----------



## SixSixSevenSeven (Jul 21, 2014)

Most I can claim for cummins affiliation is having a careers booklet and a pen.

THe ISM was the only model which kept coming up for me when I searched cummins 500.

Still, cummins are instantly cool simply for being red, we all know red ones go faster (if you don't, you do now. also aware that the real production engines probably arent red)


----------



## johnny1320 (Jul 21, 2014)

Not to hijack this thread, but the lsx is red and I have seen red ISM as well, but the smaller ISC and ISB are black, some of the early N14 engines were red as well.


----------



## bigrigbri (Jul 23, 2014)

I have made a CAT 3406e engine @ roughly 1/6 scale and is work in progress.
Its very hard to obtain drawings n such to make an accurate copy of such an engine.
Look up my old thread.
Good luck.


----------



## John Rus (Jul 30, 2014)

Without having original blue prints the next most practical method is to look at diagrams which are to ressonably to scale, look for key dimensions such as piston diameter, rings, crank shaft, whatever you can get your hands on and make the rest to fit.

The other alternative is to get an actuall engine and tear it apart and take from there.

John.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 30, 2014)

shop manual with illustrated pars breakdown could be a good starting point. 
Tin


----------



## Cogsy (Jul 30, 2014)

Tin Falcon said:


> shop manual with illustrated pars breakdown could be a good starting point.
> Tin


 
I dont know about Cummins, but I know the shop manual for my Caterpillar truck engine was nearly $1200.00 . That's not a typo, twelve hundred dollars. I was extremely well written and very useful, but it still stung to pay that much for a book.


----------



## kuhncw (Jul 30, 2014)

Interesting project.  What bore diameter are you planning?  Is this model to be an actual diesel, or a spark ignited look alike?

 Regards,

 Chuck


----------



## LittleJohnny (Aug 6, 2014)

Cogsy said:


> I dont know about Cummins, but I know the shop manual for my Caterpillar truck engine was nearly $1200.00 . That's not a typo, twelve hundred dollars. I was extremely well written and very useful, but it still stung to pay that much for a book.


 

would you be willing to share that manual if you still have it.  A cat might be a fun one to try one day.


----------

